# linux_dist-gentoo-stage3 reproducible crash



## lifanov (Feb 7, 2010)

I installed emulators/linux_dist-gentoo-stage3 from ports.
I tried this with two systems, both amd64, one on UFS2 with gmirror and one on ZFS with raidz1.
I tried different mount options for the relevant partition.
Every time I `# chroot /usr/local/gentoo-stage3/ anything` I get a very nasty crash that either freezes everything or shuts the computer off.
I installed the i686 version of the port.
Does anyone else use this port?
If so, what gives?


----------



## lifanov (Feb 7, 2010)

The problem does not occur with x86 version of the port.


----------

